# S200 primer bulb



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone know if the primer bulb for the S200 is the same as the CCR2000?

Have a few for my CCR2000 and my S200 split this weekend. Just trying to save a trip to the dealer. 

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Give it a try. If it fits it works.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

If it has a hose going to the carb and little tabs that hold it in place on a piece of plastic or metal I have 2 or three spares. I would send you one for whatever shipping costs.

feel free to pm me if you are interested.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

countryboymo said:


> If it has a hose going to the carb and little tabs that hold it in place on a piece of plastic or metal I have 2 or three spares. I would send you one for whatever shipping costs.
> 
> feel free to pm me if you are interested.


Thanks for your offer! Just got one locally this weekend so all is well now.


----------

